# I found a pregnant mouse last night.



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Last night my husband and I went out for dinner. As we were leaving, we noticed a small creature moving along the wall outside. It turned out to be a mouse. It's sort of a yellowish color with a white spot in it's head. It is also very pregnant. 

Now there's a Pet Shop just a few doors down from Restaurant. We figured it had escaped from there. Today I had full intentions of returning her to the Pet Shop. 

When I walked in the door, the "smell" really hit me in the face. The employee asked me if I needed any assistance finding anything. I said I was, "just looking". After a minute or so, I got used to the smell and my eyes stopped watering. I walked through the entire Pet Shop. I was checking out all the animals they had as well as supplies. I was surprised at how clean the reptile cages were. The bird cages were also immaculate. Even the bunnies were well cared for. I didn't see any signs of mice/rats/hamsters/gerbils at all. At first, I wasn't sure where the smell was coming from. 

There was a door at the back of the Pet Shop. When I first walked in, it was open. As I got closer to the back of the store they closed it. I hung out at the back of the store for a few minutes. Just looking at decorations for aquariums. Then an employee asked me again if I needed help with finding something. 

At that point I asked if they had any "cute mice". I told them the one we had had for a couple of years died recently. He said he'd have to check in the back to see if they had any that would be considered "cute". I was still pretty close to that back door. As soon as he opened the door I realized where the smell had been coming from. He was in the room for a few minutes, leaving the door open the whole time, then he came back with a variety of mice. I guess if they hadn't been so sickly looking, they would have been "cute". 

I told him I'd have to bring my daughter back later to see if she liked any of them. Of course, I have no intentions of returning. I also decided to keep this little mouse I found last night. 

I know it's wrong to keep something when you probably know who actually owns it, but I think there are "exceptions" to that rule. I think the case of this mouse is one of them. Regardless, I guess it could be considered "theft" of their property, but is it really?? I mean she was "running around outside where anything could have happened to her". 

After leaving the Pet Shop, I went straight to Petco and bought a 20 long aquarium to temporarily house the little pregnant mouse. I really love Petco's dollar a gallon sales.  I got an exercise wheel and water bottle. I got some small animals vitamins and food. 

As for the Pet Shop..
I called the proper authorities and told them what I "smelled" from the back room. I realize that the "animals that can be seen" are receiving excellent care, but I think the ones that are "hidden behind closed doors" should be treated better. 

The mom mouse is doing well. She's got a huge belly, but at the same time she's a bit on the thin side. Her hair is also thin and has patches of missing hair. Hopefully, she'll be able to survive the birthing/rearing process.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't think its stealing personally she wasn't on their property and she could just be snake food. I would have done the same thing. Hopefully all goes well with pregnancy.


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Definitely not stealing. Heck, if anything they probably turned her loose cause they couldn't handle another litter. People are horrible  I hope they get what they deserve. I'm glad you called the authorities on them, they shouldn't get away with keeping animals in those conditions.
You fatten up mama nice and good and let us know when the pinkies come in  She's so lucky you found her! good thoughts to both of you!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

What exactly are the proper authorities to call on ashes like these? I've been wondering...a pet shop I'm my town doesn't even know how to take care of their plain sight animals...every cage has sick or dead animals....including the algae infested fish tanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a link about reporting Animal Cruelty. http://animalrights.about.com/od/pets/a/reportcruelty.htm


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you!!!!hows the mousetrap doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

The litte mouse is doing great. She's gaining weight and her tummy is HUGE!! It's litterally the size of a ping pong ball. OK, maybe a hair smaller, but yeah it's the size of a ping pong ball. 

I cleaned her cage today. Her tummy has more than doubled in size sice I found her. Her coat is still thin, but no longer sticky with urine. So, she looks better. Her breathing was a bit fast and seemed labored. I'm thinking today might be the day she gives birth. I can't imagine her tummy being able to expand much more. I've learned that it's probably not a good idea to get a "solid" wheel for a mouse. She urinates on it a LOT. I have to clean it twice a day. She was running on the wheel last night, but not today. 

Not sure how large they get before giving birth, but here's a picture of what she looked like about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Holy cow!!! She definitely looks like she is about to pop I bet she is going to have a big litter. She is a cutie


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> Holy cow!!! She definitely looks like she is about to pop I bet she is going to have a big litter. She is a cutie


Thanks,I'm still waiting for babies. She's gotten bigger in the tummy. Her breathing is still very rapid. Her eyes aren't wide open and shiny. They're sort of half closed. You can see the lumps that are the babies when she walks. Actually, she waddles. I have no idea if it's normal for a mouse to be this large before giving birth. I'm hoping she's alright.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Hopefully it happens soon, she has to be so uncomfortable. But she's SO CUTE!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Just marking this thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

She really is super cute. I can't wait to hear how many babies she has x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh goodness, poor little girl! But looking up images on google, it seems it's pretty normal. 
Made me think of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yltlJEdSAHw ;D


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I wanna see baby mouses!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> I wanna see baby mouses!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I want to see them too. 

I was hoping she would have had them last night, but she didn't. 

Her tummy is more "lumpy" this moring and she's not able to regulate her body temp. She felt "cold". She's still alive, but not doing too well. 

I took her to the Vet this morning. He didn't hold out too much hope for her survival. He mentioned her color?? He said there's a yellow gene and it could effect embryonic viability?? I still need to look up what that means. 

Anyway, He's got her on a warming pad. After she's warmed up a bit he's gong to access if he can do a c-section. She won't be able to nurse the babies, but she might survive. We still don't know if she's going to make it. 

I feel really bad about this. I should have taken her in sooner.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

This is what I found on "yellow mice". I'm not sure what it means or even if it applies to my little mouse. I still haven't heard back for the Vet. I'm hoping no news is good news. 

*Health:* Lethal Yellow mice are more susceptible to an array of health abnormalities. They are models for Diabetes because of their abnormal insulin levels. They have a higher instance of food allergies than most other varieties. They are also prone to obesity, which leads to many other health problems. Weight gain generally starts after 10 weeks of age. Even with an adjusted diet and increased exercise it's hard, if not impossible in many cases, to control their weight. Weight gain causes low fertility, therefore breeders tend to breed females younger than they may breed other varieties (but still not before acceptable breeding age). These mice are also far more susceptible to tumors. Note that this does NOT mean that all Lethal Yellow mice will have these problems. These mice just need to be thoroughly screened for health problems. Careful breeding needs to be done. It is not recommended to obtain a Lethal Yellow mouse from anywhere other than a *good* breeder, even if you don't intend to breed.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Hopefully she'll be ok 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What are you going to do with the little ones if she can't nurse?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> What are you going to do with the little ones if she can't nurse?


I'm trying to find someone with a mouse litter. I've found a few, but they breed feeder mice. One if them offered to foster off all the babies from one of her moms, so my babies would be the only ones being nursed. That way I could get them all back. I'm considering going with this person if my girl is unable to nurse. BTW I really doubt she'll be able to nurse, if she survives.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> Hopefully she'll be ok
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope she be alright too. 

My Vet called. She's warmed up and pushing hard, but nothing is comming out. He feels a c-section may be the only choice. He's told me to come down and visit with her, before surgery. I'm guessing he wants me to be able to see her, one last time, if she doesn't make it. I'm heading out now. Hopefully, I'll have better news later today.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

In my thoughts. I hope everything goes alright.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

My little foundling didn't make it. 

I went in and talked to her. I took pictures too. I even got a few of her having contractions. I kept hoping I'd see a baby pop out and she'd be fine. I sat with her for about 10 minutes and then they took her to surgery. I waited until it was done. I wanted to be there when she woke up. It didn't take long. It was too late for the babies. They were already dead insider her. They thought they were in time to save the mom. She survived surgery, but died in the recovery area. She never fully woke up, but I did get to see her one last. She really tried to live, but her heart just gave out.  

I really miss her.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry I've been
Following this story and really had my fingers crossed for you. At least you gave her a really good chance much more than she would have had on the streets xx I hope your ok xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear /: poor thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You gave her a lot, more than she had. She did not die in misery and alone.


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm so so sorry  Poor you and poor little girl.. you did all you could for her..


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

At least she got out of the terrible shop an somebody who really cared found her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

